
Tunnel collapses at Washington nuclear waste plant - rodionos
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-washington-nuclear-idUSKBN18524M
======
rodionos
All good for now, top left nuclear site on the map:

[http://radiationnetwork.com/](http://radiationnetwork.com/)

EPA: [https://www.epa.gov/radnet/radnet-air-data-richland-
wa](https://www.epa.gov/radnet/radnet-air-data-richland-wa)

